#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Our Favourite Sunrises

## BoganInParasite

The Thai wife and I have been fortunate enough to live, work and visit many places over the past decade. We've collected many good sunrise and sunset photos. Most taken on iPhone, but also some on my Sony camera and a few on the wife's bloody expensive Nikon. The wife loves messing with them using filters. I abhor that and these photos have not been enhanced.

2011 - Nambucca Heads, NSW, Australia. On a headland looking out over the Pacific Ocean/Tasman Sea.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2015 - Fujairah, UAE.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Hastings River mouth at Port Macquarie, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 - Story Bridge and Brisbane River, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Manning River at Taree, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Scottsdale (Phoenix), Arizona, USA

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Central Tilba, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## fishlocker

A place called the view.  West side of the Mekong, just north of Vat Phou, Champasack. I'd recommend it for any travel in the area.

Pick taken Jan 2019.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Nice Fish, half a dozen great effects in the one photo. Regards, -BiP



> A place called the view.  West side of the Mekong, just north of Vat Phou, Champasack. I'd recommend it for any travel in the area.
> 
> Pick taken Jan 2019.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Nice picks Bip. A while since I've been to Port Maquarie, about 15 years. Love it there. Must have one of the best climates in Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks HC. I'm pretty certain I've read it does have the best Aus climate according to the CSIRO. I like the area although my heart belongs to the northern rivers part of NSW where I spent my teenage years. As I mentioned in another thread this morning, it is the reason we've come to northern Nan province to live; reminds me of the country around the northern rivers, particularly the rainforest covered mountains and lush valleys.



> Nice picks Bip. A while since I've been to Port Maquarie, about 15 years. Love it there. Must have one of the best climates in Australia.

----------


## prawnograph

Returned home last night from 8wks in Wellington NZ.
These pics on June 22, shortest day winter solstice, on the south Wellington coast near the airport

Long-range across Cook Strait, mountains at top of the south island catch first morning sun


South end Wellington airport 


Across Lyall Bay from Moa Pt

----------


## prawnograph

A couple more from 22 June, the Ataturk memorial above Wellington harbour entrance commemorates the Anzacs and site of an annual remembrance service

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Batemans Bay, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Katoomba, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2017 - Eden, New South Wales, Australia.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Phan Thiet, Vietnam.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2018 - Seoul ICN, South Korea.

----------


## prawnograph

Sa Kaeo hazy sunrise

----------


## prawnograph

Phuket, from Big Buddha overlooking Chalong

----------


## BoganInParasite

Sunrise colour yesterday morning off our home balcony near Pua, upper Nan province. Lovely, but would love for it to have been totally overcast after a heavy night of rain...sigh!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Phrae sunrise - 2019.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Wat Phra That Khao Noi sunrise at Nan - Jan 2019.

----------


## fishlocker

Sunrise over the Mekong at The View resort in Laos.

----------


## Mendip

Sunrise this morning at the Gullfaks Field, northern North Sea.

----------


## marcusb

Mekong sunrise, Ubon.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Pua sunrise in northern Nan province - Aug 2019.

EDIT - Just realized I posted this already...sorry about that.

----------


## Saint Willy

No worries, as a habitual 03.00 riser I enjoy a good sunrise each day.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 or 2017 - One of Phoenix, South Phoenix or Scottsdale, AZ, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 or 2017 - One of Phoenix, South Phoenix or Scottsdale, AZ, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 or 2017 - One of Phoenix, South Phoenix or Scottsdale, AZ, USA.

----------


## BoganInParasite

2016 or 2017 - One of Phoenix, South Phoenix or Scottsdale, AZ, USA.

----------


## Topper

Very Nice!

----------


## Mandaloopy

Walking to work last year in winter, the skies never disappoint here, the architecture-meh

----------


## Mendip

Was looking for something else and found this pic. A January sunrise from the Somerset village I grew up in...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Foto Hotel in Phuket taken last year. Overlooking Kata Noi

----------


## fishlocker

Couln't find the favorite sunrise thread so...Fishin the big pond this morning. Thanks for finding the proper thread. I didn't notice the three geese in front of the sun untill I took a close look at the pic. I heard the moon is closer than usual on this morning than it may be for a long long time.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Great pics on this thread! I'm more of a sunset person though, night owl.

----------


## Mendip

If you're a proper night owl you'd still be up to see the sunrise!

----------


## Norton

Triggered a memory.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

Another January sunrise, from the Mendip Hills in Somerset.

Can just see Glastonbury Tor in the background (right of the trees)..

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Nice one , Norts and Mendip! 




> If you're a proper night owl you'd still be up to see the sunrise!


Ha, nah usually to bed before that.

----------


## Mendip

Found a few pics from work...

A rig move showing the midnight sun. The photo was dated 20th June, and from way up north in the Norwegian Sea, so a sunrise and sunset, simultaneously...



Another midnight sun at Asgard B, northern Norwegian Sea, June 21st 2006...



Sunrise at sea, don't know exactly where, North Sea somewhere.

----------


## Mendip

Sunrises at sea, Luanda Bay, Angola.







And just after sunrise, while Luanda wakes up...  even after nearly 30 years of working at sea, there is something magical about watching the sunrise towards the end of a night shift.

----------


## cyrille

Chiang Mai 

This pic is about seven years old now. Sadly the rice fields have been much reduced.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^The second last one is amazing, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Not below freezing yet but certainly crisper and I am glad the heating is on. A city of amazing skies, welcoming nomad culture, but forgettable architecture .

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Nice pic! Lovely sunset.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some spectacular sunrise pictures on this thread.

Not really a fan of mornings, however i snapped this rarity the other day....

99% of the year, the skies are just grey in this part of the world.

----------


## BoganInParasite

A fiery Pua sunrise from early last week. Taken from our front gate.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Another Pua sunrise from a couple of weeks back. Taken from the grounds of the Wat next to the morning market.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Sunrise near Ban Sala, Pua district in Nan province.

----------


## Mendip

Sunrise in Korat city this week... an early school run...

----------


## Dillinger

The Costa del Solihull

----------


## Dillinger

The Neychelles

----------


## Mendip

^ Beautiful.

You sure you should be taking pics while driving?

----------


## Dillinger

Gets a bit lonely out there :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Gets a bit lonely out there



There doesn't appear to be any other traffic at all... is it a lockdown?

----------


## Mendip

Buses are always empty.

When I was growing up in a rural Somerset village there used to be an advert in the pubs... 'Don't get a ban, bet a bus'.

We  used to get two buses pass through our village a day, one about 10am,  the other about 3pm... back and forth between Bristol and  Weston-Super-Mare. Well, it was four buses to be exact, one going each way and the times coincided at our village... they  always got stuck in the narrow lanes near us where they crossed paths.

I can't see the point. Empty buses blocking rural  lanes or entire lanes in cities called 'Bus Lanes' so that empty buses  can drive unimpeded.

I wonder though... do they teach the drivers the trick of waiting for some poor b@stard to go into the toilet... wait a few moments... and then slam the breaks on, or is that just instinctive? It's rare I get off a bus at either Morchit or Korat with dry trouser legs.

Wankers!

----------


## Joe 90

> It's rare I get off a bus at either Morchit or Korat with dry trouser legs.
> 
> Wankers!




Knocking one out in the bogs is Withnail and Hals trick :Wank:

----------


## hallelujah

> Knocking one out in the bogs is Withnail and Hals trick


Top danger wank tip: do it at work and leave the stall door open.

----------


## strigils

^ tame, get blown in the sationery cupboard with the door open and the cleaner stood there looking at you

----------


## Saint Willy



----------


## Saint Willy

Desaru Coast in Southern Malaysia.

----------


## Stumpy

Very Nice SW.

Wife and I will be taking a domestic island trip soon.  I look forward to some beach sunrise/sunsets.

----------


## DrWilly

Another day, another sunrise. Enjoy the simple things.

----------

